
Show HN: easy email forwarding for domains, my Sunday impulse project - entropyneur
http://improvmx.com/
======
entropyneur
I launch quite a lot of MVPs and microsites and setting up info@, support@,
etc. addresses for them is a huge PITA. The solutions while plentiful are all
very clumsy and annoying (especially since Google Apps closed free plan). So I
set out to create one that doesn't suck. Hope it’s useful to others!

